# Ontario allows public road testing of autonomous cars — without someone behind the wheel



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/ontario-allows-public-road-testing-204806595.html


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Headline isn't true according to this link.

https://www.inhalton.com/its-official-self-driving-cars-are-allowed-on-ontario-roads

The province says all companies testing automated/connected vehicle technology must follow strict guidelines and rules. *A driverless vehicle will be required to have someone behind the wheel who is ready to take control of the vehicle and who is obeying all existing driving laws (naturally, this individual also have to follow impaired and distracted driving laws).*


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Remember The Tomato?

I saved one of his gems. It didn't age well he predicted both Phoenix and SF Uber would be "toast" by the end of 2018. Yeah... not so much

Hey Tomato, wherever you are... we miss you! Well not really


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SDC Proliferation & Roll Out:

Slowly but SURLY
Step by step
Inch by inch


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> SDC Proliferation & Roll Out:
> 
> Slowly but SURLY
> Step by step
> Inch by inch


Slowly, as in, never gonna happen.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Slowly, as in, never gonna happen.


Correct
Just like: 
Air travel
The automobile 
Electricity 
Computers
Radio
TV
Trains
penicillin
Space travel
Moon landings
Mars
Nuclear submarines

Yep, uberdriverfornow when ur right ur right 
But Damn!
When ur wrong you are w r o n g


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Correct
> Just like:
> Air travel
> The automobile
> ...


ECOMCON the day that airplanes are fully autonomous then you can make the analogy that the SDC world you fantasize about will come true because, in your rationale, it's already happening in air travel


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Slowly, as in, never gonna happen.


Slowly as " GLOBAL WARMING"!

Now
Pay that Globalist Carbon Tax Scheme Ontario !


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> ECOMCON the day that airplanes are fully autonomous then you can make the analogy that the SDC world you fantasize about will come true because, in your rationale, it's already happening in air travel


iheartuber Proceeding partial list were once someone's fantasies

I'm confident there existed those like iheartuber who ridiculed those that dream, have foresight and invent 

Air travel
The wheel
iheartuber 
Uber
The automobile
Electricity
Computers
Radio
TV
Trains
penicillin
Space travel
Moon landings
Mars
Nuclear submarines


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> iheartuber Proceeding partial list were once someone's fantasies
> 
> I'm confident there existed those like iheartuber who ridiculed those that dream, have foresight and invent
> 
> ...


Tomato! Greg! I missed you

No one gets triggered by me and then personally attacks me quite like you

How you been buddy? Still workin at that think tank?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Tomato! Greg! I missed you
> 
> No one gets triggered by me and then personally attacks me quite like you
> 
> How you been buddy? Still workin at that think tank?


LOL.....
....Whenever iheartuber gets in Over his Head in the Deep End, his SOP fallback position is accusing his superiors of being a vegetable  "tomato". layful:

Waddle back to the shallow end grasshopper iheartuber

Admit or denie
:bookworm: We all know iheartuber is one of the multiple accounts of Tomato aka: greg :bookworm:


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Dude, or should I write "tomato", you're fooling no one by Your subterfuge and deflection
> Once a vegetable always a vegetable
> Admit or denie
> We all know iheartuber is one of the multiple accounts of Tomato aka: greg


Bro you should see that movie out now called Glass. James McAvoy plays a guy with 27 personalities

Reminds me of you


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Back to business:

Proceeding partial list were once someone's fantasies
I'm confident there existed those like iheartuber who ridiculed those that dream, have foresight and invent

Air travel
The wheel
iheartuber
Uber
The automobile
Electricity
Computers
Radio
TV
Trains
penicillin
Space travel
Moon landings
Mars
Nuclear submarines



iheartuber said:


> Bro you should see that movie out now called Glass. James McAvoy plays a guy with 27 personalities
> 
> Reminds me of you


Once again off topic tomato iheartuber

Stick to the shallow end. 
You're embarrassing yourself


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> ECOMCON the day that airplanes are fully autonomous then you can make the analogy that the SDC world you fantasize about will come true because, in your rationale, it's already happening in air travel


I agee with u tamatoe 
2 much R$D, too muchtech. like u said we need to pullback to '60s teck


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Back to business:
> 
> Proceeding partial list were once someone's fantasies
> I'm confident there existed those like iheartuber who ridiculed those that dream, have foresight and invent
> ...


Hey tomato let's remind everyone of the MO of your clients

It goes a little something like this:

Real estate developer builds high rise apt building. Under current law he is required to have x amount of square footage for parking.

If a whole different world existed where not only do robo taxis exist but no one literally even owns a car, then these real estate guys won't have to have parking spaces and they can save some money.

I can't make this up. This is the world the Tomato was hired to encourage. Up to and including coming here to UP to ridicule Uber drivers and tell us our time as drivers is "over".


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Hey tomato let's remind everyone of the MO of your clients
> 
> It goes a little something like this:
> 
> ...


It must be frustrating for him to have so many socks and be wrong so often.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> ECOMCON the day that airplanes are fully autonomous then you can make the analogy that the SDC world you fantasize about will come true because, in your rationale, it's already happening in air travel


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Luckily
iheartuber goneubering and uberdriverfornow
are the same
Neo-Luddism technophobic "Tomato"
& easily Dismissed


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

goneubering said:


> It must be frustrating for him to have so many socks and be wrong so often.


I'm asking for a friend, are you and iheartuber & uberdriverfornow the same person with multiple accounts?

all three of u seem to have the same agenda, position, writing syntax and misspelled words. Cool!
how does one do that? I want multiple accounts too!!
thxs in advance


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> I'm asking for a friend, are you and iheartuber & uberdriverfornow the same person with multiple accounts?
> 
> all three of u seem to have the same agenda, position, writing syntax and misspelled words. Cool!
> how does one do that? I want multiple accounts too!!
> thxs in advance


You already have plenty of accounts. The rest of us just have one.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> I'm asking for a friend, are you and iheartuber & uberdriverfornow the same person with multiple accounts?
> 
> all three of u seem to have the same agenda, position, writing syntax and misspelled words. Cool!
> how does one do that? I want multiple accounts too!!
> thxs in advance


Tomato! Stop it with the multiple personalities- it's getting weird

Also multiple accounts are a no no

That's why I'm still here- because I don't have multiple accounts



Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> I'm asking for a friend, are you and iheartuber & uberdriverfornow the same person with multiple accounts?
> 
> all three of u seem to have the same agenda, position, writing syntax and misspelled words. Cool!
> how does one do that? I want multiple accounts too!!
> thxs in advance


I will say this though- I'm the one who spotted the exact same tomato linguistics over multiple accounts.

It feels good to have my ideas copied even if you accuse me of it (ridiculous btw)


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Tomato! Stop it with the multiple personalities- it's getting weird
> 
> Also multiple accounts are a no no
> 
> That's why I'm still here- because I don't have multiple accounts


LOL, *The lady doth protest too much, methinks*
iheartuber + goneubering = uberdriverfornow


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Tomato! Stop it with the multiple personalities- it's getting weird
> 
> Also multiple accounts are a no no
> 
> ...


Looks like we've Smoked Us Out a Possum

iheartuber goneubering and uberdriverfornow: the Same malcontent.

REPORT!!!


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> Looks like we've Smoked Us Out a Possum
> 
> iheartuber goneubering and uberdriverfornow: the Same malcontent.
> 
> REPORT!!!


iheartuber goneubering uberdriverfornow 
they walk alike, Talk alike and some say Look alike..... more like identical cause it's
THE SAME PERSON!!!!


----------

